# Hitachi HFC-VWE



## Lordbeezer (Sep 18, 2017)

guys trying to trade me a hitachi vwe vfd..But it's 3phase in and out..tried goggle.found manuals.they say it's 1 phase in.3 out..tag says different ..can this be run on 220 single phase? Or wired to a rpc.then to motor..kinda defeats the reason to have a vfd except for variable speed..what size motor could this run..thanks..


----------



## ch2co (Sep 18, 2017)

It does say "Input 3 phase" "output 3 phase"  .4KW which equals 400 watts and there are 745.7 watts in one horsepower so that would be .54 horses,
 so 1/2 horsepower. 
Guess it to be a speed controller ??? for a 220 volt 3 phase 1/2 horse motor ??
Unless its really cheap, I'd forgetaboutit.


----------



## Lordbeezer (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks very much for info and help..gonna pass on it..


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 19, 2017)

it's a very nice inverter, but it is useless unless you have 3 phase input


----------

